
Delta Air Lines to furlough nearly 2k pilots in October - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_31b29e31fa4937f395cb392d64336e1a
======
HenryKissinger
So much for the pilot shortage that's been talked about for years.

